# Donkey Carts



## snaffle (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi!

I am new to this forum, having just registered today. My wife and I own a Paso Fino horse and Miniature Donkey farm in central Kentucky. I am interested in finding a small cart that would be suitable for driving one of our miniature donkeys for shows and parades. Can you recommend a manufacturer or dealer?

Thanks ...


----------



## Emily's mom (Jul 19, 2007)

:saludando: Welcome! Sorry I can't help you, but I find everyone very helpful so I'm sure someone will be able to help. Good luck!


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi!

I recommend Frontier Easy entry carts. They are tough and durable. It is what I used with my donkeys and now horses. Angie


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi, WELCOME to the forum from the northwoods of Wisconsin. We're a very friendly group on here and LOVE pictures. :bgrin How many donks do you have? I would recommend Frontier Easy Entry carts also. (www.easyentrycart.com) Corinne


----------



## snaffle (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks for all your suggestions - I will check them out. We currently have four miniature donkeys and 10 Paso Fino horses. You may want to visit our web site: http://www.willowhillpasos.com or http://pasturebuddies.com.

We will check into the cart manufaturers.


----------



## Shari (Jul 20, 2007)

Of course.. I have to add the "Country Road cart" The balance and suspension is much,much better in these carts and you are over that way.

Here is a link to one of the threads here about all kinds of carts. :bgrin

http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.ph...mp;#entry478020


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 20, 2007)

Welcome! Your donkeys sure are cute!






My donks don't drive (yet???) but I drive my mini horses, and also recomend the Frontier easy entry (I MUCH prefer Eazy Ryders but they're double the price, so I'd say to start with Frontiers?)

And good to see you're from Ky... we're currently getting our house ready to put up for sale, then moving to Ky! Not sure where yet, I'd like to be near Lexington, maybe between Lex and Louiseville?

I see you board... wonder if you have room for a LOT of equines for temporary between selling our house and having their new home ready??? 

Jessi


----------



## julieb (Jul 20, 2007)

snaffle said:


> Thanks for all your suggestions - I will check them out. We currently have four miniature donkeys and 10 Paso Fino horses. You may want to visit our web site: http://www.willowhillpasos.com or http://pasturebuddies.com.
> 
> We will check into the cart manufaturers.


Loved your pictures on your site, our retired insurance man has a bay paso fino and what a beautiful horse he is



:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 20, 2007)

You have a beautiful farm



:

Hernando is precious



: so is his Mama!



JumpinJackFarm said:


> You have a beautiful farm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum :saludando: Teri


----------



## snaffle (Jul 20, 2007)

Shari said:


> Of course.. I have to add the "Country Road cart" The balance and suspension is much,much better in these carts and you are over that way.
> 
> Here is a link to one of the threads here about all kinds of carts. :bgrin
> 
> http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.ph...mp;#entry478020



Hi!

We are currently boarding four horses for a man who recently transferred to our area and is looking for a farm to buy. We could probably take in some more horses, but relatively few until he moves his horses to his new place.

Thanks, and keep in touch.



:



julieb said:


> snaffle said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all your suggestions - I will check them out. We currently have four miniature donkeys and 10 Paso Fino horses. You may want to visit our web site: http://www.willowhillpasos.com or http://pasturebuddies.com.
> ...



Thanks for the kind remarks about our farm ... and about Isabella and her baby boy, Hernando. Here is a photo of them when he was just two days old: http://pasturebuddies.com/images/100_2441.jpg


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 23, 2007)

welcome :saludando: from SUNNY HOT Arizona - wow am i jealous of your green grass... all we have at our place is DIRT (well, and a few weeds) 

your donkeys are adorable



:

if you have some time, a quick way to get to know us all (and our critters) is to go back through the older pages and read some of the older threads. i must admit i went back to the very beginning and i did comment on quite a few of them and i think i drove the old-timers nuts bringing up the old stuff... but it was very educational for me and i felt a part of the forum family real quick



: - not to mention there are a lot of really cute pictures!


----------

